# OSHA compliance rules for tree workers



## pdqdl (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a little form that I created for my employees. It explains the OSHA regulations pretty clearly, and has a few of my personal notes about how the rules should be followed.

I thought some of you guys might like to know what the rules really are; perhaps you might want to share this with your coworkers or employees also.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151062&stc=1&d=1284678350


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Sep 16, 2010)

How do your climbers get around the "drop starting thing"


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Sep 16, 2010)

How do your climbers get around the one handed chainsaw issue?


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 16, 2010)

Umm....I think they start the saws when I am not watching?

Most of the time, my guys actually prefer ground starts. I don't have too many small saws; my ground saws tend to be a bit heavy.

That poor Echo CS4400 is the favorite saw. I am sure it is because it is lighter than all the rest.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 16, 2010)

Shaun Bowler said:


> How do your climbers get around the one handed chainsaw issue?



I have a very gifted climber. He has an invisible arm that helps him in difficult situations. 

Myself? It's pretty tough for me to run a 200T with only three fingers on my right hand; so I usually use two hands also. I can one-hand if I need to, but it really isn't my preference.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 16, 2010)

"The employer shall assure that each employee wears foot protection, such as heavy-duty logging boots that are waterproof or water repellent."

The water proof/resistant thing surprised me, didn't know that was necessary.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 17, 2010)

Shaun Bowler said:


> How do your climbers get around the one handed chainsaw issue?



There are many threads on one handing vs not. It's a subject that will never be agreed to, to everyone's satisfaction except to say that for many companies, one handing is a no no.


----------



## tree md (Sep 17, 2010)

Shaun Bowler said:


> How do your climbers get around the "drop starting thing"



I drop started my saws for years. I have quit doing so in the past few years. Not so much for any safety concern but because I have found a way to do it with less effort. What I do now is make sure I have the brake set, lay it on my stretched out flip line and start it as if it is setting on the ground. The chain doesn't move a bit with the brake engaged and even if for some highly unlikely reason it ever did I am always double tied in when I am running a saw anyway.

I very rarely drop start a saw anymore.. It's easier to do it my new way.

Thanks for posting this PDQDL, I'll look it over.


----------



## tree md (Sep 17, 2010)

Here, you can see how I start it in this pic if you couldn't understand my description. I start it in this position:


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> I drop started my saws for years. I have quit doing so in the past few years. Not so much for any safety concern but because I have found a way to do it with less effort. What I do now is make sure I have the brake set, lay it on my stretched out flip line and start it as if it is setting on the ground. The chain doesn't move a bit with the brake engaged and even if for some highly unlikely reason it ever did I am always double tied in when I am running a saw anyway.
> 
> I very rarely drop start a saw anymore.. It's easier to do it my new way.



How often are you replacing your lanyard? I'd never do this for two reasons, don't like bar oil on my ropes or lanyards and while it's a minuscule amount that may get on my lanyard, it adds up if you're doing 200 starts a day. Secondly, i just don't like a sharp chain laying on my lanyard, don't care if it's moving or not. Setting your saw on your lanyard like that a hundred times a day, there has got to be a few times that a tooth gets caught in the rope and another tiny weak point has been added. 
Unless of course you are using a wirecore i guess.

On a side note, what's with the chain on that stem?


----------



## tree md (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I am using a wirecore. I am just careful with it and it does no damage to my flip cord. The one in that pic lasted me two or three years. I just replaced it last Spring after I nicked it with a running saw.

It was a bad tree and I had to rig from it to keep from tearing up septic laterals I actually had a logging chain and come along low and a ratchet strap higher up:


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> It was a bad tree and I had to rig from it to keep from tearing up septic laterals I actually had a logging chain and come along low and a ratchet strap higher up:



Cool, didn't catch it was a double in the first picture, thought you had some new technique i was missing out on.


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 17, 2010)

You might want to include the ANSI z133 standards in that memo, since OSHA often follows those guide lines when in a situation where the logging standard does not quite fit. (i.e. tree climbing) I would have changed the entry at the beginning to remove the personal threat, followed by a weak plea to TRY to follow the rules.

It might be more appropriate to say "these standards shall be adhered to on all jobsites, in accordance with company safety policy."

I would then add what the consequences are for violating that policy rather than a threat to personally punish the offender "if it costs the company money" That could land you in a load of crap if an injured employee was canned after an incident, it would give them an easy thing to point to and say "See! they retaliated against me for getting hurt. Here it is in writing!"

My $.02


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a company handbook that handles those issues a bit better. This document isn't really in regular use at my business. 

Based on how well they follow my policies and fill out their paperwork, I don't think most of my guys can read. Those that can probably didn't bring their reading glasses.


----------



## lxt (Sep 17, 2010)

In safety handouts, employee handbook, etc... those rules are there for pacifying only..............there is no rule that says shoes shall be water resistant!

as far as PPE, first aide, chaps, hard hats, etc....all my guys including me pretty much adhere to the rules.....the drop start issues....yeah right! & as far as filling up the chainsaw when the saw has cooled down & the fuel 10ft away from running saw...................yeah OK!

unless you have a crew of idiots & I know what thats like!!!!! any body worth their own salt should have enough commonsense to be safe....if not...FIRE THEM!




LXT................


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Sep 18, 2010)

I always thought that if you are using a face shield you shall also use eye protection as well? ANSI?


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 20, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> "The employer shall assure that each employee wears foot protection, such as heavy-duty logging boots that are waterproof or water repellent."
> 
> The water proof/resistant thing surprised me, didn't know that was necessary.


that's so when you make them work in the rain they don't get jungle foot......


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 21, 2010)

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> I always thought that if you are using a face shield you shall also use eye protection as well? ANSI?



yur right, face shield should never sub for eye wear

I printed it and handed it out, made them sign it. 
Good stuff


----------

